# Flakes



## Nellie (Dec 15, 2015)

People are like snowflakes;
they come in many shapes
and numerous sizes
with many surprises.

And like our fingerprints,
snowflakes are all different,
individual, still
always original.


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 15, 2015)

beautiful poem nellie, takes individuality to a whole new level


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 15, 2015)

Exquisitely expressed Nellie... Kinda daunting and fabulous when you think about it... love this, it is a poetic pleasure to read your thoughts...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds like you are saying we are all flakes. Maybe we are. I am thankful for the differences though, aren't you?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 15, 2015)

My response accidentally posted before I was finished. I wanted to say that is a beautiful winter scene. Is that your pic beside the poem? It is lovely.


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 16, 2015)

Lovely, delicate, light-hearted, and true.


----------



## ned (Dec 16, 2015)

lovely poem that is a nice seasonal place to dwell, for a quiet moment.
amazing, that every snowflake is different - does the creation need that much detail?

enjoyed
Ned


----------



## Nellie (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank-you all for reading and commenting on my poem. Robbie, sorry if I insinuate that we are a bunch of "flakes". I was trying to come up with a title for the poem, and that is what I ended up with. The pic is not mine, but something I found on the web. It does look very familiar to my home.And Ned, thanks for reading and commenting, but my one question to you is; what do you mean by this:





> does the creation need that much detail?


----------



## Nellie (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank-you all for reading and commenting on my poem. Robbie, sorry if I insinuate that we are a bunch of "flakes". I was trying to come up with a title for the poem, and that is what I ended up with. The pic is not mine, but something I found on the web. It does look very familiar to my home.

And Ned, thanks for reading and commenting, but my one question to you is; what do you mean by this:


> does the creation need that much detail?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2015)

The title seems totally appropriate. Flakes could be anything from cereal to stone (or slang pejorative) but the poem clarifies immediately, and besides: snowflakes are the most numerous in our world  and everyone knows...majority rules 
I assume ned's speculation is as to why the 'extra' work of making each unique.


----------



## ned (Dec 16, 2015)

a rhetorical question, on the wonder of it all, because whichever way you look at it, the answer is 'yes'.


----------



## MamaStrong (Dec 16, 2015)

I read 'Flakes' as the title and thought immediately of fake people... However, I think the poem was very creativly written. We all could be flakes to other people, because we are all different. Great Job!


----------



## Nellie (Dec 16, 2015)

MamaStrong said:


> I read 'Flakes' as the title and thought immediately of fake people... However, I think the poem was very creativly written. We all could be flakes to other people, because we are all different. Great Job!



I can see why that thought came to mind. At times, we all may come across a bit "flaky" to others. But that is what makes the world interesting. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Nellie!

I liked this. It was very gently put. Good work!


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2015)

like the first stanza with all the words ending in es.....the rest was cool to


----------

